# Was passiert nach der Steam Pleite - 7 Jahre altes Gerücht



## Track11 (30. November 2014)

*Was passiert nach der Steam Pleite - 7 Jahre altes Gerücht*

Vor etwa 3 Wochen habe ich mich mit Freakless08 darüber unterhalten, was in einem Falle der Steam Insolvenz passieren würde.  Ausschlaggebend war dieser Thread
Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass ich ein damaliges Gerücht (Zitat von Gabe) für bare Münze genommen hatte. Diese Aussage liegt glaube ich schon 7 Jahre zurück und wurde von Gabe selbst in einem Forum gepostet. 
In den Steam AGBs steht aber, dass wir ein Spiel nur mieten und nicht besitzen. Gabe selbst sagte aber dass im Falle einer Insolvenz, ein Patch veröffentlicht würde mit dem der User alle Spiele herunterladen könne die er besizt, auf DVDs sichern und mittels Patch ohne Online Authentifizierung spielen könne.

Ich bin zu 99,99% sicher, dass es Giga.de ganz groß auf die Startseite packte. Nur kann ich heute absolut nichts mehr darüber finden. 
Dennoch habe ich das nicht geträumt, da auch im Steam Forum auf das Zitat von Gabe verwiesen wird : > http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?p=29190398 Post 4+5

Hier haben Reddit User es aus dem Steam Support heraus bekommen. http://www.gamechup.com/if-steam-is...are-in-place-for-users-to-access-their-games/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ist das original Zitat von Gabe 


> "Unless there was some situation I don't understand, we would presumably  disable authentication before any event that would preclude the  authentication servers from being available." He added, "We've tested  disabling authentication and it works."



Da in der EULA nichts davon steht, kann ich mir natürlich nichts davon kaufen. Dennoch war dieser Hintergedanke immer da als ich mir ein weiteres Game über den Steamstore gekauft hatte.

Was meint ihr? Gibt es vielleicht hier noch jemanden der es damals auch mitbekommen hatte? 

Mir ist schon klar, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das Valve pleite geht, geringer ist als alles andere. Dennoch würde mich eine klare Aussage interessieren.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was passiert nach der Steam Pleite - 7 Jahre altes Gerücht*

Valve verdient allein mit den Team Fortress 2 Hüten so viel, dass sie locker die Staatsschulden der USA bezahlen könnten.


/jk


Ne aber im Ernst. Ich sehe Valve auch langfristig sehr profitabel, dass sie pleite gehen erscheint mir aus heutiger Sicht mehr als unwahrscheinlich. 
Sollte es dennoch soweit kommen, wird wohl ein Patch released(wie du schon erwähnt hast), um offline dauerhaft spielen zu können.

Da mache ich mir gar keine Sorgen.


Eher hätte ich Angst, dass MS vom NT-kernel wegkommt und somit werden wir all unsere Spiele in Zukunft dann nicht mehr spielen können.
War das nicht auch so von DOS zu Windows? Wer sagt, dass es in 10 Jahren nicht wieder so sein wird.(Aber auch, dass Valve nicht pleite geht.)


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was passiert nach der Steam Pleite - 7 Jahre altes Gerücht*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ne aber im Ernst. Ich sehe Valve auch langfristig sehr profitabel, dass sie pleite gehen erscheint mir aus heutiger Sicht mehr als unwahrscheinlich.
> Sollte es dennoch soweit kommen, wird wohl ein Patch released(wie du schon erwähnt hast), um offline dauerhaft spielen zu können.
> 
> Da mache ich mir gar keine Sorgen.



Stimmt, die Sorgen wären viel ehr, wie sichert man im Falle einer Pleite von Steam die vielen Spiele so das man sie auch künftig offline spielen kann? 
Nur mal grob überschlagen bräuchte ich schon heute eine 1,5TB Festplatte um alle Spiele die ich auf Steam habe installieren zu können und das wird in Zukunft sicher nicht dabei bleiben und andere haben sicher schon heute deutlich mehr Spiele als ich und bräuchten somit noch weit mehr Speicherplatz.

Weil, man muss ja davon ausgehen das im Falle einer Pleite von Valves Steam auch die Server nicht unendlich lange online bleiben werden.
In dem Zusammenhang will ich auch garnicht noch weiter denken, was die Provider dann sagen wenn plötzlich halb Deutschland anfängt über Tage die Leitungen leer zu saugen.


----------



## Shona (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was passiert nach der Steam Pleite - 7 Jahre altes Gerücht*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Valve verdient allein mit den Team Fortress 2  Hüten so viel, dass sie locker die Staatsschulden der USA bezahlen  könnten.


Das Vermögen von Valve liegt bei etwas über 3 Mrd. und das von Gabe selbst bei ca. 1,5 Mrd. (Stand: 2012)
Die Staatsschulden der USA liegen bei über18 Billionen xD ->  http://www.haushaltssteuerung.de/schuldenuhr-staatsverschuldung-usa.html  <- das kann nichtmal Gabe/Valve zahlen^^

Weitere Daten anderer Publisher (Stand: 2012)

Activision Blizzard: 13,25 Mrd
Electronic Arts: 5,47  Mrd.
Rockstar-Mutter Take-Two: 1,38 Mrd. Dollar.

Somit würde nichtmal das zusammenlegen helfen 

@Topic
Das Gerücht ist kein Gerücht sondern hat GabeN wirklich gesagt und soll  wohl auch so bleiben, außer GabeN ändert seine Meinung noch


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was passiert nach der Steam Pleite - 7 Jahre altes Gerücht*



Shona schrieb:


> Das Vermögen von Valve liegt bei etwas über 3 Mrd. und das von Gabe selbst bei ca. 1,5 Mrd. (Stand: 2012)
> Die Staatsschulden der USA liegen bei über18 Billionen xD ->  http://www.haushaltssteuerung.de/schuldenuhr-staatsverschuldung-usa.html  <- das kann nichtmal Gabe/Valve zahlen^^
> 
> Weitere Daten anderer Publisher (Stand: 2012)
> ...


Wow dein sarcasm-O-meter muss kaputt sein.

Warum habe ich da wohl ein just kidding geschrieben ? xD


----------



## Shona (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was passiert nach der Steam Pleite - 7 Jahre altes Gerücht*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Warum habe ich da wohl ein just kidding geschrieben ? xD


Also ich bin nur 16 Jahre im Netz unterwegs und davon war ich ca. 9-10 Jahre im IRC tätig aber /jk ist mir nie untergekommen, wenn das also "just kidding" heisst dann vielleicht das nächste mal ausschreiben?


----------

